# Configuring Custom Kernel



## nu2fbsd (Mar 8, 2010)

I have installed FBSD-8 from USB stick choosing standard. But I did not install src. how do I install it now so that i can customize my kernel?


----------



## BuSerD (Mar 8, 2010)

you can use sysintall (you'll need base and sys to compile a kernel) or just use c(v)sup or svn to fetch the sources;

Using CVSup


----------

